# strange eye movements in 2yr old



## squeeker (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello,

In the last week or so DH and I have both noticed that our 2 yr old DS is making strange eye movements.
His eyes very briefly look up for a second or so. It's not so far that only the whites show and he doesn't appear any less alert.
Nether the less, DH and I are both finding this disturbing, it doesn't look right.
We have noticed it the most in the mornings and evenings.
He has had the ususal toddler bumps and bruises to his head including a bruise just last week but nothing serious.

Have you come across anything like this before?
I'm thinking of taking him to the Drs on Monday.

Thanks for any thoughts on this
Fiona


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Fiona, I think it's best that you take him to your gp, eye movements can indicate lots of things but you can only actually recognise what something is until you see the patient

Sorry I can't help with this but please see your gp and let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## squeeker (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Nichub,
Thanks for your reply, I'll be on the phone to the surgery tomorow. 
I'll let you know how he gets on. 
Fiona


----------



## squeeker (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Nichub,
The Dr said he has conjunctivitis which would make sense since he started doing this since he got his current cold.
I'm to bring him back if it continues though if he does it's most likely to be a funny habit since he's still responsive when he's doing it.
Thanks for your advice to follow up with the Dr, especially since it turns out he's also coming down with another ear infection  .
Fiona


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I'm glad your sorted it would have been really difficult to me to advise you as it's difficult when you can't see the patient, I'm glad your sorted anyway

I hope he is better soon

Nic


----------

